# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions >  Sonic Prime

## Fiery Diamond

Has anyone else seen Sonic Prime yet?  It's a new Netflix Sonic the Hedgehog series.  Season 1, which just came out, has 8 episodes.  The premise is that a magic crystal called the Paradox Prism gets accidentally destroyed by Sonic when he and Eggman are fighting over it, and it breaks the universe into a bunch of parallel realities.  It's quite a fun show, in my opinion.

----------


## tonberrian

I've seen several clips, and i like what I see. Especially feral Tails.

----------


## GloatingSwine

It's a good start. The best premise for a New Sonic Thing for ages, and has some decent gags.

I'm not super enthused with the Netflix "release a few episodes and call it a season" thing, because although those first 8 episodes end on a cliffhanger it doesn't really have a season arc. It's just set up the stakes for the actual story, it feels like it should be continuing straight into the other variant worlds for what I suspect is going to be a "collect all the variants and have a big fight" type story.

----------


## DigoDragon

Finally finished to episode 8. I have enjoyed it so far; the premise is decent and the humor is a strong part of it.

*Spoiler: Premise Thought*
Show

I really love the first shatter space, being a cyberpunk dystopia that brings me back memories of the Saturday morning Sonic cartoon. I personally feel this is the best genre for a Sonic story.

(If I had the time, I'd love to run a campaign in this setting).

Plus, Rusty Rose is the best alternate Rose of the bunch so far. I like that she is kept as an antagonist instead of staying reprogrammed for the resistance. I hope they go somewhere with the detail that her meeting pirate Rose was a confusing shock.

----------


## Maryring

The show is good when it's an action comedy, and absolutely awful when it tries to be poignant. Which is a problem since the show feels like it is contractually obligated to have at least one scene of extremely forced emotions every episode. Outside of those scenes though, the characters can be pretty fun and I'm invested in New Yoke/(Yolk?) City, so I'll probably watch the second season.

----------


## Lemmy

It's a decent light-hearted action/comedy show... But it's also full of inconsistencies (even by Sonic standards) and wasted opportunities, and that gets really frustrating after a while...

Episodes 1 to 3 are pretty good... Episode 8 too. The others range from "Meh" to bad, despite having a few good scenes. The wild/prehistoric part of the story could've been great... Turned out to be the worst part of the show.

Even so... It's still definitely worth watching if you're a Sonic fan. If you aren't... Well, this probably isn't what's going to convert you.

----------


## DigoDragon

> The wild/prehistoric part of the story could've been great... Turned out to be the worst part of the show.


I'll agree it is the weakest. I will give it one point in its favor:
*Spoiler*
Show

I was waiting for this world's Dr. Eggman to show up and be the actual villain and it never materialized. Making Thorn the villain was a bold move.

Was it a good move? Ehhhh... but it was a bold move to attempt.

----------


## Bohandas

The episodes I've seen so far are giving me a Samurai Jack vibe

----------


## GloatingSwine

> Episodes 1 to 3 are pretty good... Episode 8 too. The others range from "Meh" to bad, despite having a few good scenes. The wild/prehistoric part of the story could've been great... Turned out to be the worst part of the show.


I dunno, I just like it when they do the hammer-psycho Amy joke, so it got bonus points from me.

----------


## Maryring

That's the one good point in the episode. It's everything else that's... eeeeeeeeeeeeeh. Especially the "Inspiring speech! TM" which felt false, pointless, hollow and forced like a dog in a tutu.

----------

